# If I change my home resort reservation with Starwood...



## Denise L (May 30, 2006)

So I just wanted to clarify what will happen if I switch my April 2007 (Spring Break) WKORV reservation to June or November 2007...

As long as I book my new reservation within the 8-12-month window, there should be no cancellation fee on my original reservation. I should retain my home resort preference and status, etc., for the new reservation.  I called up SVN to confirm this today.

Has this been the experience of others? I am looking to change my April 7, 2007 check-in to a June check-in, or maybe a November check-in.  The agent told me that since I would always be booking the new ressie 12 months out (that's what I try to do), that I can just keep my April ressie until I need to call and change. True?


----------



## steve1000 (May 30, 2006)

I believe your understanding is correct on all counts. I recently made a similar change to my reservation at my home resort WMH for next spring and there were no fees or problems with making the change.


----------



## Denise L (May 30, 2006)

Thanks ! Just wanted to make sure that it is working the way they say it is!


----------



## saluki (Aug 16, 2006)

I know that we have kicked this topic around in a couple of threads but I am still a little confused.

Everyone seems to be in agreement that you can make a reservation at your *home resort* & change it later while retaining your 12 month advance privileges for your unit type & season. For example, I make a spring break res now for 3/07 but I can decide later to reserve for Thanksgiving week 2007 at 12 months out.

But, what if I want to reserve a Spring Break 1BR premium week at Mission Hills using Staroptions (I am a Kierland 2BR gold owner). I later decide that I would prefer Thanksgiving week at Kierland so I call in 11/06 to cancel Mission Hills & book Kierland. Do I still get my 12 month home resort/season privileges?

I just called SVO with this specific example & they said no problem. It just seems to contradict the policy on the SVO site:

"Q: What is the cancellation policy for reservations?

B. Cancellations or changes in reservations made more than 60 days prior to the check-in day will result in unrestricted restoration of the related StarOptions to your account for further use during that Use Year, although your related Home Resort Preference Period rights will not be restored."

I guess there is a difference betweeen actual practice & the letter of the law but I am just trying to verify before I get myself in a bind.


----------



## grgs (Aug 16, 2006)

saluki said:
			
		

> But, what if I want to reserve a Spring Break 1BR premium week at Mission Hills using Staroptions (I am a Kierland 2BR gold owner). I later decide that I would prefer Thanksgiving week at Kierland so I call in 11/06 to cancel Mission Hills & book Kierland. Do I still get my 12 month home resort/season privileges?
> 
> I just called SVO with this specific example & they said no problem. It just seems to contradict the policy on the SVO site:
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that Starwood hasn't yet made a specific rule for this scenario.  Technically, you move into Options once you book a non-owned unit, so Starwood could say that you now can't book Kierland 'til 8 mos. out instead 12.  However, I don't really see a reason why they would need or want to keep you from being able to "return" the Options and let you book your home resort. 

Glorian


----------



## Denise L (Aug 16, 2006)

I have heard that once you "convert" to Staroptions, as in, you make a Staroption reservation, you give up your home resort priority period. I haven't heard of anyone doing this and then switching back to their home resort, but if you read the rules carefully, it does say that you lose your booking window.  If one SVN rep says, no problem, that doesn't mean that when you actually try to do this, it will work in your favor. You may find them observing the rule.

And once you use Staroptions, you pay a change fee every time you change the reservation.

Good luck and let us know if you talk with anyone else about this rule.


----------



## zinger1457 (Aug 17, 2006)

deniselew said:
			
		

> And once you use Staroptions, you pay a change fee every time you change the reservation.



I can confirm this.  I had some extra starpoints for 2006 so decided to upgrade a reservation this fall at the Kierland from a 1-BR basic to a 1-BR premium and was charged $29.


----------

